# brake hoses



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a golf with 5000 dual piston Front calipers on it. The brake hoses are too short however. anyone know where I can get longer brake hoses. I need 2-3" more than the ss hoses on the car now.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: brake hoses (Bman005)*

What are the hose you have now from? And how long are they?


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: brake hoses (yodasfro)*

They look to be SS hoses for a 5000. Not sure on the length. Know of anything that will fit a 5000 dual piston caliper that is longer?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: brake hoses (Bman005)*

What about using small section of hard line as an extension? NAPA sells metric brake line and couplers.


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: brake hoses (yodasfro)*

I was thinking I might have to do that. It'll be quicker and easier than trial and error with random hoses. thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: brake hoses (Bman005)*

I was in a similar situation, I just brought the old hose to the FLAPS and browsed the shelf until I found the one that had the same fittings, only in a different length.


----------

